
Young People Are Returning to Facebook - aspenmayer
https://www.papermag.com/will-coronavirus-save-facebook-memes-groups-2646067281.html
======
aspenmayer
Original title edited for clarity. It was:

Nature Is Healing: Young People Are Returning to Facebook

